# Japanese black persimmon, can I save it??



## Wabisabi-Ken (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey guys, sooooo I'm keen to get into making my own knife handles and saya. 

I got a hold of some beautiful black persimmon wood and want to make a saya for a gyuto of mine. The problem is I have only very thin pieces to work with and I can see some cracks along the grain of the wood. 

I was wondering if I could maybe use epoxy to try and fill/strengthen the wood? Or is there any other kind of way to make it useable and safer to work with? With how thin it is a don't have any margin for error! Hell I might be dreaming of being able to pull this off at all with the thickness of wood I have... 

View attachment 187355
View attachment 187356

Hopefully you can see it there but the split is basically right through and goes up a fair bit, I'd rather be able to use that part of wood as it looks awesome. Help!!


----------

